# Swapping a 6.2 diesel for a small block chevy



## WheelerandSon

Hey all,

I just bought a decent looking 82 3/4 ton Chevy 4x4 with a junk 6.2 boat anchor diesel in her that does not run. Thought that I would swap it for a new small block (350) chevy that I have in my garage. The truck has the 400TH tranny. Has anybody ever attempted this before? Any tips?

Also, it has the typical hydro steer or hydro boost system in it, any way to convert that to typical brakes with master cylinder and power booster separate from the power steering? Or is is best to leave the hydro steer setup.

Let me know,
Ryan


----------



## exmark1

I know it's been done! My uncle has one, I am not sure if he did it or bought it that way though. I will try talk to him today and see if he has any valuable information for you


----------



## WheelerandSon

that would be great. i sent you a pm with my email adderss.

thanks again,
ryan


----------



## extra mile

I have an 85 K10 that was built as a diesel. It now has a 350 with a carburetor on it. Everything works great. One of the biggest pains is the wiring. You have to figure out which wires out of all the mess under the hood you will need to keep and tie or cut back the rest. As far as the brakes I would keep the hydro boost setup until something goes wrong

If you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## sweetk30

wiring is not to bad to play with.

tranny will need gas convertor and govoner swap.

exaust system will need redone.

engine with correct brackets.

fuel tank clean out and refill with gas. best to swap to gas filler neck so someone dosnt still fit diesel fuel nozel in the truck on accident.

then just a little odds and ends.

www.ck5.com is a super nice friendly and good info site on solid axle gm trucks like yours. the 25 bucks for memeber ship is well worth every penny. to see pics and to search every section for good info.

i am on there with same screen name. good luck .


----------



## WheelerandSon

awesome, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## IMAGE

Thats about the easiest swap you will ever do. Great first project. I did the exact same swap. Yes sweetk30 is correct you will need a tc and gov springs.

If I was you I would have the trans rebuilt, you can find old tuners that can rebuild it for a couple hundred bucks and and then you know what you have. I think I had $350 into a t350 trans with shift kit, converter, machined for extra clutch plates, and some other little stuff he did in there. Look for a trans shop that has a race car, or an old guy that raced, those old tuners know thier stuff.

As for the hydro, KEEP IT!! I kept it and loved it! It was so nice having great breaks even with a low vacuum motor. Cam selection is limited w/vac breaks, but w/hydro you can give it a bigger bumpstick if you want.(I wouldnt go crazy on cam if your gonna plow with it, build tq instead). If you get rid of the hydro setup-- it is worth $ to circle track racers, bout $100 or so.

I miss my old blue chev... sure was a fun build. If you have the motor, tranny, and ex manifolds you should be able to do the swap in a weekend with 2 ppl.

oh ps... if your sb doesnt have a serp belt I would get one if I was you. all you need is the pullies and the belt-- the hydro will still be a v belt but thats ok.

pm me if you have any q's, but that site sweetk30 posted is one of the best out there, you should be able to find most any answer there.

here's my old girl, sold her bout a yr ago, but still can't get her out of my head! (got a k5 project now though)


----------



## sweetk30

if you find a serp belt setup off 88-up to 95 sbc it will be one belt and all will bolt up even the p/s pump. get the aluminum bracket style not the stamped steel style.


----------



## WheelerandSon

hey IMAGE, if I bought you a couple cases of beer, would you come down here and swap out that motor for me??? Just kidding (maybe). Thanks for the info.

Ryan


----------



## MJSHONY

*Hell Yeah*

I have an 83 I put a 402 big block in and I love it. Dont let anyone talk you into a "kit" because there is nothing you need except what you have. find the best torque converter, I prefer the diesel one because I plow snow with it, save the PS. pump from th diesel because you will need it for the hydro boost (just take off the mount and add your SBC mount). the wires are easy you need the temp and oil pressure wire (to find the right one just ground it and if the guage pegs out that is the wire), a ignition hot to the distributor and that is all. Remove or bipass the small electri fuel pump under passenger side of the cab. The only problrm I had was the lower radiator hose, I had to use the original diesel hose but it was too big for the pump so all i did was cut a stub hose about 2.5 inches long that fit tight on the pump and then the hose fit on just right. The motor mount are all the same but I did put new ones on the truck because the rubber was worn and it makes a much easier install. Also keep the wire that runs to the radiator or the temp lite will stay on and on chevys always use the sensors for the truck not the engine. This is a very easy swap. I want big blocks in all my trucks now.


----------



## MickiRig1

My late Mother in law had a Delta 88 that started life as a diesel. The old man had a HO 327 4 barrel dropped into it. The car was a blast to drive, a real sleeper. Still had the Diesel gearing as far as I know. She went through a set of TA's a year on the back. The thing was mint condition.


----------



## IMAGE

WheelerandSon;487421 said:


> hey IMAGE, if I bought you a couple cases of beer, would you come down here and swap out that motor for me??? Just kidding (maybe). Thanks for the info.
> 
> Ryan


If you pay for my gas I am there. Figure it at 13.8mpg from 58103


----------



## IMAGE

MJSHONY;487507 said:


> I have an 83 I put a 402 big block in and I love it. Dont let anyone talk you into a "kit" because there is nothing you need except what you have. find the best torque converter, I prefer the diesel one because I plow snow with it, save the PS. pump from th diesel because you will need it for the hydro boost (just take off the mount and add your SBC mount). the wires are easy you need the temp and oil pressure wire (to find the right one just ground it and if the guage pegs out that is the wire), a ignition hot to the distributor and that is all. Remove or bipass the small electri fuel pump under passenger side of the cab. The only problrm I had was the lower radiator hose, I had to use the original diesel hose but it was too big for the pump so all i did was cut a stub hose about 2.5 inches long that fit tight on the pump and then the hose fit on just right. The motor mount are all the same but I did put new ones on the truck because the rubber was worn and it makes a much easier install. Also keep the wire that runs to the radiator or the temp lite will stay on and on chevys always use the sensors for the truck not the engine. This is a very easy swap. I want big blocks in all my trucks now.


Are you in Fargo? I think we ran into each other once.


----------



## derekbroerse

Are you trying to build it into a hot rod? Or just a decent working truck? 

Personally, I'd just buy another 6.2 or 6.5 and drop it in, they're a dime a dozen and far less work... I love my 6.2 powered truck, albeit slow (then again its also a 7000lb crewcab dump) and it gets almost exactly twice the fuel mileage of the gasser trucks (reg cab dumps). Those Chevy diesels sell on ebay for a couple hundred bucks every day...

Or if you wanna make a project of it, find a 12V Cummins and make up some mounts for it...  Or a Banks turbo kit for the 6.2...


----------



## WheelerandSon

Derek,

I just want a good work truck, no hot rod. I have another 6.2 out of another truck, but I also have a nice built small block to put in her too.


----------



## WheelerandSon

Hey IMAGE,

Round trip would be almost $250.00 figuring gas at $3.00 per gallon.

I would say that is almost worth it. What kinda beer do you drink?


----------



## IMAGE

WheelerandSon;488383 said:


> Hey IMAGE,
> 
> Round trip would be almost $250.00 figuring gas at $3.00 per gallon.
> 
> I would say that is almost worth it. What kinda beer do you drink?


Ok well I gotta couple questions for ya first.

Do you have a warm shop to work in? WITH...

A cherry picker and floor jack?
Air Tools? (and normal hand tools)
And all the parts?

HEI w/coil, plugs, wires
pullies/brackets
manifolds (in and ex)
carb
water pump
torque converter and flex plate (i cant remember if I used the diesel one-- sweetk30 may know if they interchange?)
A parts store nearby and the cash to get the little things that pop up (fittings, hoses, oil/water sensors)

If you can answer yes to all that stuff the motor should almost install itself. I would think you maybe able to find someone closer that could help ya. But if you really need me I drink Golden Light while wrenching, and Morgan Diet at the bar afterward


----------



## derekbroerse

WheelerandSon;488188 said:


> Derek,
> 
> I just want a good work truck, no hot rod. I have another 6.2 out of another truck, but I also have a nice built small block to put in her too.


For workin', the double fuel mileage thing has really helped keep me smilin'... My vote's still on the 6.2L, your customers don't care how much horsepower your motor has... no matter how much more fun the built sb would be.


----------



## MickiRig1

The thing with doing a radical change in engines is you need advanced skills or have access / friends with the above skills. It's not a job for people that have a little knowledge of systems / electrical / fuel / transmission control / engine mounts / transmission compatibility. I did a carb-ed to EFI, 5 Spd to auto convert on a Bronco II and I can tell you even though the parts from the donor vehicle were 2 years a part there was major differences. It's not a job for the average back yard mechanic.


----------



## WheelerandSon

IMAGE,

I do have everything that you listed, but now I have another situation at hand. I just got wind of another Chevy, same year as mine, with a small block 350 (orig. to the truck) that I am in the process of trying to buy. If I get it, I am gonna sell mine. As she sits, I am gonna want $500.00 to $600.00 for her. Somewhere in that price range, and that is what I have in her currently. Any takers??? Remember, she is a 3/4 ton, and the body is not terrable. If any are interested, I can get some pics up of her ASAP. I will know more today if I am going to get that other truck.

I can even trailer my old girl all the way or part of the way to wherever she needs to go.

Later,
Ryan
(563) 528-0293


----------

